# New glitch I am having with my 922



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Lovin my 922 but I have been having a problem. When I go to my recordings(DVR), the drop down box that has [My 922] and [EHD] is missing from the top tool bar. Because of this, I am unable to access my EHD. If I open the door on the 922 and hit the red reset button it will return after the 922 is reset.

Anyone else ever heard of this or am I the lucky one?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The drop down is only present when an EHD is detected.

It sounds like your EHD becomes undetectable after a while.

Does your EHD have a power-down mode? On other ViP receivers, when EHD goes to "sleep" the receiver is unable to see it again unless you reboot the receiver OR disconnect-then-reconnect the EHD.

There also have been problems every once in a while where after the nightly update a ViP receiver "forgets" that it has an EHD connected.

The latter is of course a glitch in the firmware... whereas the former is a "feature" of the EHD that you might be able to disable.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

That is possible but it never happend with my 622. Next time it disappears I will try unplugging the EHD and see if it shows up.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I actually never have any problems with any of my EHDs on any of my receivers... BUT I don't leave them connected all the time. I connect them when I want to use them, and then disconnect when I'm done.

I agree that it should be fine to leave them connected, but clearly there have been some repeatable issues I've seen posted in these forums.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I have my EHDs plugged into RF controlled outlets. Saves wear and tear on the 73 year old knees I have to use to get out of my recliner :lol:


----------

